# Skyscraper history in Europe



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a list (not all) of early skyscrapers in Europe.


Sorted by year


Witte Huis | 43m | Rotterdam | 1898
PAST | 52m | Warsaw | 1908
Lancaster House | 12 fl | Manchester | 1910
Royal Liver Building | 98m | Liverpool | 1911
Bau 15 | 42m | Jena | 1915
Behrensbau | 58m | Berlin | 1917
Siemensturm | 70m | Berlin | 1918
Edifici Generali | 75m | Barcelona | 1921
Kungstornen | 61m | Stockholm | 1924
Stummhaus | 11 fl | Düsseldorf | 1924
Wilhelm_Marx_House | 57m | Düsseldorf | 1924
Borsigturm | 65m | Berlin | 1924
Hansahochhaus | 65m | Cologne | 1925
Adelaide House 43 m | London | 1925
Ullsteinhaus | 77m | Berlin | 1927
Derzhprom | 63 m | Kharkiv | 1928
Anzeiger-Hochhaus | 51m | Hannover | 1928
Tagblatt-Turm | 61m | Stuttgart | 1928
Krochhochhaus | 43m | Leipzig | 1928
Europahaus | 56m | Leipzig | 1929
55 Broadway | 53m | London | 1929
Warenhaus Karstadt | 56m | Berlin | 1929
Palacio de la Prensa | 58m | Madrid | 1929
Telefónica Building | 89m | Madrid | 1929
Otterhall | 56 m | Gothenburg | 1929
Kathreiner-Haus | 46 m | Berlin | 1930
Europahaus | 12 fl | Berlin | 1931
National Social Security Institute | 73m | Budapest | 1931
Rynek Polish bank building | 10fl | Wroclaw | 1931
La Unión y el Fénix Español building | 53m | Madrid | 1931
Bel-Air-Turm | 68m | Lausanne | 1931
GEB-toren | 61m | Rotterdam | 1931
Boerentoren | 87.5m | Antwerp | 1932
Torrione INA | 57m | Brescia | 1932
Shell Mex House 58 m | London | 1932
Sunlight House | 41m | Manchester | 1932
Kharkiv National University | 14 fl | Kharkiv | 1932
Edificio Capitol | 54m | Madrid | 1933
Nebotičnik | 70m | Ljubljana | 1933
Hochhaus Herrengasse | 52m | Vienna | 1933
Prudential | 66m | Warsaw | 1933
Gratte-Ciel Tour I+II | 65m | Villeurbanne | 1934
Drapacz Chmur | 60m | Katowice | 1934
Torre Littoria | 87m | Turin | 1934
Telephones Company Building | 52.5 m | Bucharest | 1934
Edificio Vitalicio | ~50m | Madrid | 1935
Bau 36 | 66m | Jena | 1935
Torre Snia Viscosa | 59m | Milan | 1937
Senate House | 64m | London | 1937
Baťa's Skyscraper | 77.5m | Zlín | 1938
Government Building | 35 m | Kyiv | 1938
Torre Locatelli | 67m | Milan | 1939
Palace Albanija | 53m | Belgrade | 1939
Résidence de la Cambre | 64m | Brussels | 1939
Dante 2 | 83m | Genoa | 1939
Torre Piacentini | 108m | Genoa | 1940



*Witte Huis - Rotterdam*
First highrise building in Europe.
It was built in 1898, just 13 years later than the world's first "skyscraper", the Home Insurance Building in Chicago. It is 43m/141ft tall, with 11 floors and was designed by the architect Willem Molenbroek.


401px-Rotterdam_Het_Witte_Huis_1900 by The Hotfessional, auf Flickr


*Royal Liver building - Liverpool*
The Royal Liver Building is one of the most recognisable landmarks in the city of Liverpool and was built between 1908 and 1911 at the Pier Head.
The building stands at 98.2 m (322 ft) tall to the top of the clock towers and 103.7 m at the top of the birds and was designed by Walter Aubrey Thomas. It is one of the first buildings in the world to be built using reinforced concrete.


The Royal Liver Building from The River Mersey by Steve Wilson, auf Flickr


*Telefónica Building - Madrid*
At the time of construction, the Telefónica Building was the (second) tallest skyscraper in Europe
and reaches a roof height of 89m with 14 floors. It was built from 1926 to 1929 by architekt Ignacio de Cárdenas.


Telefonica Building by a2 d2, auf Flickr


*Boerentoren (now KBC-Tower) - Antwerp*
One of the first high-rise buildings in Europe and the first in Antwerp.
Constructed between 1929 and 1932, it was originally 87.5m tall and was raised to 95.8m in 1976.


Boerentoren, Antwerp by Max, auf Flickr


*Piacentini Tower (now Terazza Martini Tower) - Genoa*
Europe's first 100m/328ft tall skyscraper.
Designed by Marcello Piacentini and Angelo Invernizzi and completed in 1940,
it stand at a roof height of 108 m with 31 floors.


grattacielo sud, piazza Dante, Genova by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, auf Flickr



*The 50's - Rise of the Seven Sisters - The era of 500 ft skyscrapers in Europe has begun.


Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building - Moscow*
The first skyscraper in Europe with a height of 176m/577ft and 32 floors was completed in 1952, designed by the architects Dmitry Chechulin and Andrei Rostkovsky. This building is part of the
Seven Sisters, commissioned by Joseph Stalin to be built in the Socialist Classicism.


1137 by Sergey Norin, auf Flickr


*Lomonosov Moscow State University - Moscow*
This building was the tallest of the Seven Sister and Europe's first 200m/656ft+ building.
Completed in 1953 it was the tallest building in Europe and held this record for 37 years.
Until 1969, it was also the tallest skyscraper outside of New York. The main building is approximately 240m tall with 36 floors.


Moscow State University, Russia by Chris Cheng, auf Flickr

Other examples of the Seven Sisters were Ukraine Hotel (206m), Ministry of Foreign Affairs (172m), Kudrinskaya Square Building (160m),
Red Gate Building (138m), Leningradskaya Hotel (136m)


*Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw*
With a height of 237m and 42 floors it was Europe's second tallest skyscraper at that time and is still Warsaw and Poland's second tallest building.
The skyscraper was built in 1955 as a gift from Soviet Union to Warsaw. Soviet architect Lev Rudnev designed this building in Seven Sisters style.


The Palace of Culture and Science by richard.vegh, auf Flickr


*First high-rise boom in Italy*

Also in the 1950s, Italy constructed 6 high-rise buildings with more than 100m height.
Especially in Milan, where 4 buildings were completed.

The tallest at this time is Pirelli Tower near Central Station with 127m and 32 floors. Construction of the tower began in 1956 when Italy was experiencing an economic boom and was completed in 1958. Other examples are Torre Breda (117m), Torre Galfa (109m), Torre Velasca (106m). This makes Milan one of the first high-rise cities on the continent.


Milan, Pirelli Building by alsopics, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*The tallest buildings in Europe from 1960 to Today


Tour Montparnasse - Paris*
First 200m/656ft+ skyscraper in Western Europe and European Union.
Constructed from 1969 to 1973 it reaches a roof height of 210 m with 59 floors.

Tour Montparnasse by Haxtorm, auf Flickr


*Tower 42 - NatWest Tower*
Tower 42 is an 183m / 600ft high skyscraper in the City of London.
The building was completed in 1980 and was London's first skyscraper to today's standards.

Tower 42, London, UK by globetrekimages, auf Flickr


*Messeturm - Frankfurt/Main*
First 200m / 656ft skyscraper in Germany and tallest building in Europe from 1990 to 1997.
Designed by architect Helmut Jahn, Messeturm reaches a height of 256.5m with 63 floors.

Its design is comparable with some American skyscrapers such as Bank of America Plaza
in Atlanta and Key Tower in Cleveland.

Messeturm by Nihil Baxter007, auf Flickr


*Commerzbank Tower - Frankfurt/Main*
In 1997, the Commerzbank Tower replaced the Messeturm as the tallest building in Europe.
The skyscraper was designed by Norman Foster and reaches a height of 258.7/849ft meters
with 56 floors. The building is also the first ecologically built skyscraper including sky gardens,
natural lighting and air circulation.

Frankfurt, Bethmannstraße, Blick zur Commerzbank (view of the Commerzbank) by HEN-Magonza, auf Flickr


*Triumph Palace - Moscow*
For the first time in 13 years, the title of the tallest building in Europe returned to Moscow.
The 264 meter tall, 57-story building was completed in 2005 and was at the time the tallest apartment building in Europe.
The building, architecturally based on the monumental style of the Stalin skyscrapers of the late 1950s, is often referred to as Eighth Sister.








by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:A.Savin/UP https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Moscow_05-2017_img42_Triumph_Palace.jpg


*Naberezhnaya Tower C - Moscow*
The Naberezhnaya Tower C is the tallest tower of an office complex in the new
emerging business district Moscow International Business Center.
The skyscraper reaches a height of 268m with 59 floors and was completed in 2007.

121. Naberezhnaya Tower C Moscow Russia by rungsun klinkaeo, auf Flickr


*City of Capitals - Moscow*
At the time of completion the tallest twin towers in Europe. The taller
of both towers reaches a height of 301.6 (990ft) and 73 stories. The complex was completed in 2009.

IMG_9442.jpg by GeorgeDement, auf Flickr


*The Shard - London*
First Supertall in United Kingdom, first in the European Union and for a short time the
tallest building in Europe.
The Shard reaches a height of 309.6m/1016ft and has 72 floors. At a height of 244 m,
there is also a observation platform with a wonderful view about London.

Shard by Paul F 36, auf Flickr


*Mercury City Tower - Moscow*
The Mercury City Tower is probably the tallest building with golden brown facade
in the world. The Tower reaches a height of 339 m/1112 ft with 75 floors and was completed in 2013.
Originally, the tower was planned to reach a total height of 380 metres including a mast.
Due to new building regulations, the mast was no longer realised.

DSC_7493e by Ed Kaas, auf Flickr

*OKO (South Tower) - Moscow*
Mixed-use complex houses apartments, office space and a 5-star hotel.
Completed in 2015, it reaches a height of 354m/1,162ft with 85 floors
and is the tallest residential building in Europe.

Not New York, not Hong Kong, this is Moscow! Oko tower 354m. by Canary Black, auf Flickr

*Federation Tower (Vostok) - Moscow*
Second tallest building in Europe. The taller of both towers reaches a height of 373,7m/1226ft
with 95 floors and was completed on December 7, 2017. The complex was designed by Sergei Tchoban and Peter Schweger.








by Igor3188, Wikimedia Commons

*Lakhta Center - Saint Petersburg*
Currently the tallest skyscraper in Europe with a height of 462.5m/1517ft and 87 floors.
Built for Gazprom, the building was topped out on 29 January 2018 and completed in 2019

Gazprom tower (Lakhta Center) St Petersburg. Russia by Mark Freeth, auf Flickr

*Varso Tower - Warsaw*

Since 2022, Varso Tower is the new tallest skyscraper of the European Union.
The building reaches with its spire a height of 310m/1017ft (roof height 236m/774ft).








by Anty000, wikimedia commons (CC BY-SA 4.0)


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

you should do a bonus on religious buildings. Spired churches were the original skyscrapers.


----------



## Kika (Oct 27, 2003)

Skyscraper history from 1900 to 1959
_____________________________________________________________

You are missing those built in Madrid in the 20s and 50s


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

The oldest in Warsaw is:

PAST
Build in 1908, 51,5m


















2nd oldest:

Prudential
Build in 1933, 66m

















Currently beeing rebuild
https://www.mojekonferencje.pl/media/objects/object5321/hotel-warszawa-likus-prudential.jpg


----------



## mray (Aug 4, 2010)

Queen Anne's Mansions in London.
Built in 1873, 12 stories, with 2 additional floors added later to bring it to 14.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_Anne's_Mansions


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Oldest in Milan

_Piazza Piemonte 'twins'_

These two buildings, built in 1923, were nicknamed '_grattacieli_' (skyscrapers) even if they were not particularly tall (38 mt) because they were the first housing blocks to overcome the rule of 28 mt max. height.










_Torre Rasini_

Designed by Gio Ponti, the same architect of Pirelli Tower 20 years later, it was completed in 1935 and got a height of 50 mt




























_Torre Snia Viscosa_

It was built in the very central square of Piazza S. Babila in 1937.
Height 60 mt 



















_Palazzo Locatelli_

Year 1939 - Height 70 mt


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I wanted to post the most important events in the history of Europe. 
This includes the highest skyscrapers of their time and the largest construction phases of the respective countries.

Germany also built historic high-rise buildings as you can see in this list.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_historischen_Hochhäuser_in_Deutschland

First 100m building in Germany
*Friedrich-Engelhorn-Hochhaus | 102m | 28fl | 1957 | Ludwigshafen*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Randy43, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## miguelmm (Dec 14, 2016)

Telefónica Building in Gran Vía, Madrid. Begun in 1926 and finished in 1929, 89 metres high. The first skyscraper in Spain and one of the firsts in Europe. Designed by Ignacio de Cárdenas Pastor for the Compañía Telefónica Nacional de España.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Palace Albanija is a high-rise building in Belgrade, Serbia.*
Opened in 1939, was the first skyscraper in Southeast Europe.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Tour de Bel-Air - Lausanne, Switzerland*
The 79 metre, 19 floor tower is Switzerland’s first skyscraper in 1931



























https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tour_de_Bel-Air


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

miguelmm said:


> Telefónica Building in Gran Vía, Madrid. Begun in 1926 and finished in 1929, 89 metres high. The first skyscraper in Spain and one of the firsts in Europe. Designed by Ignacio de Cárdenas Pastor for the Compañía Telefónica Nacional de España.


Madrid and Barcelona have indeed a collection of 1920s-30s buildings between 55 and 80 metres which is very interesting and quite unique for European cities. All of these buildings in Madrid (Gran Vía and c/Alcalá) are still standing:



















https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Edificio_La_Unión_y_el_Fénix_Español,_Madrid





































This one in Barcelona (Passeig de Gràcia), built in the 20s, reaches 75 metres:










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...licio_Seguros_building_(Barcelona)?uselang=es

The last one is near this other building, which doesn't fit well the conventional definition of a skyscraper, but the statue on top of the dome reaches some 60 m.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Frankfurt in the early 70's


B1-23-07 by Jürgen Schneider, auf Flickr


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
And none of those towers still exists in their original form.

The Zurich Haus was demolished in 2020 and replaced by the Opernturm. The tower with the horizontal band was completely refurbished and got new stone/glass facade. 









https://www.stylepark.com/en/hofmann-naturstein/opernturm-frankfurt


----------



## Tonik1 (May 4, 2018)

*Warsaw*:

Hotel Warszawa (Prudential)



















before:










after:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread deserves a refresh.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

GEB-toren | 61m | Rotterdam 

built 1931


GEB-toren by Jürgen Leschinger, auf Flickr


GEB-toren by Jürgen Leschinger, auf Flickr


----------

